

Kodak Moments Just a Memory as Company Exits Bankruptcy - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-03/kodak-exits-bankruptcy-as-printer-without-photographs.html

======
lutusp
It wasn't very long ago that magazines like National Geographic refused to
accept digital photographs, insisting on film submissions from their staff and
contract photographers.

How quickly things change.

